# to Cornish posters - coal/wood suppliers



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2007)

does anyone get coal/wood delivered. we've only got solid fuel heating where we're now living and we're thinking it would be more cost effective to get a bulk delivery of coal/wood rather than buying bags of coal from the local garage. anyone recommend a supplier who will deliver to Perranporth. thanks


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to use Rudrum from Redruth...good generally...and yes you'll prolly find it'll half your expenses...logs n coal at garages are fer spendallknownothins...I used to supply the lognets for garages...good dosh!  

But to be honest if I were you I would ring around ALL of the local ones and get a price for a couple of months worth, compare and contrast.

Also it is a lot cheaper to buy in the Summer, for future reference.


mmmmm and how experienced are you with solid fuel heating.... before I start teachin you to suck more eggs?


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2007)

I go out every second weekend driving through fields and woods with the landrover and the chainsaw to collect wood. I enjoy it


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 10, 2007)

But bosky has already cut down all the trees in Cornwall


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 10, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> But bosky has already cut down all the trees in Cornwall




OOOOOOOOOOOOo can we have adebate about Forestry and Aboricultural standards in Cornwall... 

ALL your stuff is growned in Sweden..Kite & BSM... 

It's not funneh really...really isn't.  


Wood is a very much different thing down here...tb_aboslutelyfreakingllytruthful...wood was only a domestic fuel as a last resort...up until after WWI...freaky but true...turf was the main fuel in fireplace in Cornwall. There's a whole history of how to survive pyrolytically in the UK and where. 

However slowly but surely people are forgetting.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 10, 2007)

Got coal here upto a year ago was pretty reasonable will find out who the supplier was.


----------



## Firky (Jan 11, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOo can we have adebate about Forestry and Aboricultural standards in Cornwall...
> 
> ALL your stuff is growned in Sweden..Kite & BSM...
> 
> ...



My folks used to burn peat until they got a stove


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

cheers folks. i've got the contact details for Rudrum in Redruth so will give them a call later. thanks


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> cheers folks. i've got the contact details for Rudrum in Redruth so will give them a call later. thanks


I've just 'met' someone in Ludgvan who sells wood - probably no good to you though  

Wanna buy some sausages?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Wanna buy some sausages?



nah. made my own last week. quite tasty and nice knowing exactly what went into them as well. 

we'll wait until we get a wood burning stove until we start bulk buying wood.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

right found a man called malcolm drew who operates out of St Day near Redruth. less than a fiver for 25kg of domestic coal.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> right found a man called malcolm drew who operates out of St Day near Redruth. less than a fiver for 25kg of domestic coal.



was who I used to price match aginst in the most part.


.....I was going to say 


_Redruuuuuuuuuuuuuuum's or Dreeeeeeeeeeeeeeews_








but noone used to get meh jokes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> was who I used to price match aginst in the most part.
> 
> 
> .....I was going to say
> ...



completely wrong end of the stick. ignore me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

sorry meant to say the rudrum place was only 75p per 25kg more expensive.


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> nah. made my own last week. quite tasty and nice knowing exactly what went into them as well.


How very dare you! I know exactly what goes into mine as well


----------

